
Working to Disarm Women’s Anti-Aging Demon - jazzdev
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/10/style/women-looks-ageism.html
======
jazzdev
My favorite quote, "For movements to have power, their members have to embrace
the thing that is stigmatized, whether it’s being black, loving someone of the
same sex, or growing old. That means moving from denying aging to accepting
it, and even to embracing it."

Personally, I ping pong between wanting to grow old gracefully and wanting to
fight it every step of the way.

~~~
jazzdev
I also wonder how to separate things caused by aging (like grey hair) and
things correlated with aging (like getting weaker). Things that only correlate
with aging because of social conventions like being less active as we get
older are probably worth fighting.

